# Krylon Paint Job



## Osirisdudeman (Oct 19, 2004)

yes im going to slowly sand down one section at a time 
and give it a mad max type look with ...

krylon Industrial Rust Tough Spray -Black-


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Please tell me that your NOT going to paint your car with spary paint


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Is your existing paint pristine?
If not then go right ahead.

As long as you are painting with a satin or flat finish it should be ok. If you do gloss, it has to be perfect or it will look bad.

want to try those 'marbl' or 'concrete' textured finishes?

Seth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Osirisdudeman said:


> yes im going to slowly sand down one section at a time
> and give it a mad max type look with ...
> 
> krylon Industrial Rust Tough Spray -Black-


so you are spraypainting your car with a latex paint? once you are done, do you plan to do a wet sand complex and then buff?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

flat black looks badass....if painted properly.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

im doing the same thing, iv got my front off and both front guards, and am in the process of sanding them back, and getting them smooth for primer.

im going for the glos white (i know, hard to do, but i have all the equipment)
for the clear cote, it will be red speckled and tinted, so wite with red tint.
taking photos tonight of work in progress... but where can i host them?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Flat paint jobs and spray paint jobs all look like crap why would you even do that to a car? It is beyond me maybe it is a rice thing but I dunno.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its not rice at all! rice would be doin the hole car in "mirage" lol but i have allways said if i ever buy a car that has fataly hazed paint or anything else id whip out the rattle can and go picaso all over its ass :thumbup: but remember rattle cans dont paint all that well on big surfaces because each strock wont quite blend in with the last so if you have to try looking so if needed id say look for cans where the nozzle is blue and you have a flat spray instead of a cone saped spray, but stick with krylon its the best :thumbup: also if you decide against flat dot get above the shine fo satin because the glossyer you get the easyer it will be to see the imperfectons of your sanding/priming/painting job :thumbup: i take it you are getting this from scc? "flat blck is the new bling bling" :cheers:


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

or, do what im doing, and use that nice shiny air compressor, and spray gun attachments, with nice wholesale priced paint. beats using spraycans!! :thumbup:


----------



## Osirisdudeman (Oct 19, 2004)

that subaru sti was much more of a detailed job then im going to do,

THey took out a lot!

im useing 120 sand paper, i will not remove all the paints color from the area im working on

so after sanding i will end up with a graypaint/body colored panel .. i will use the paint with "lots of little coats", as the magg sug.

after spraying i m suing a tack cloth to wipe away the spit mas chunks....

also each can of paint i will use.(maybe less then 20) has to be put on hot water as to make the nozzel less likely to smug up!

no gloss, or any thing like that will be needed, can any one pull up a pic of that 15 hr paint job to the sti


I will start with the trunk, a small level area i can try my paint skills!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

definitely need some pics when you start


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Osirisdudeman said:


> that subaru sti was much more of a detailed job then im going to do,
> 
> THey took out a lot!
> 
> ...


you might want to get some finer paper than 120 grit thats pretty rough i think. i would probly go with something like 200 or a little higher


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

300+ for wet sanding


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm painting my datsun 210 rustoleum 'black night' or whatever it's sparkly black, and it looks pretty good.

I stripped each panel to bare metal, fixed dents, primered ( on the lower rust prone parts, cold galvenizing spray, then primer, then rubber undercoat, then color coat. ) wet sanded smooth then sprayed the color and wet sanded more.

I've spent way more $$ than a cheap paint shop job, but I know the dents are fixed properly and the rust prone areas treated.

If someone really wants to do it, let em.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











the roof, hood, and trunk areas are the hardest in my experience. Having an area without wind probably helps too.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

delete this post...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

b11 is right about the wind, that shit is a huge pain in the ass! lol so you painted it with some "black with metal flake?" got any pics? sounds nice but id stay away from rustolium with such a large project it just takes soooooo long to dry it isnt funny and with a big car if the paint stays tacky for over an hour you run the risk of getting bugs and dusk and other junk stuck in the paint :thumbdwn: ..who wants a nat on their hood? lol


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It's not terribly slow to dry, I know what you mean though. I painted some stuff gloss black and that formula of rustoleum is slow to dry. After wet sanding it's very forgiving. The interesting thing is how the paint looks with layers after it's sanded a few times, like carbon fiber with almost wood grain.

the color is pretty cool. Takes forever...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sounds bad ass b11! not trying to be difficult but that pic wasn't to good to see the "wood grain" your talkin about can you maybe get a better angle/lighted pic? ps how was workin with paint with glitter in it? lol that shit gets every where! i only painted 4 14in. wheels silver with flake in it i cant even begin to imagine an entire car! you must have looked like a damn fairy for weeks! lol :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It's not very noticeable in person, I had to pick this angle.

The surface is smooth, it's an effect of having many overlapping layers together.

this paint isn't nearly as hard to work with as the metallic silver paint. It doesn't make that much sparkly overspray.

did you know rustoleum makes 'automotive spray paint'?
this is their paint chip for the color...








called: Black Night Metallic


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmmmm i can kinda see it but the flake isnt really comin through its really one of those "need to see in person" type deals im sure its rad, cameras just suck a capturing minute details like that :thumbup: . what was the name of the paint? ill look into it, im always tryin out new types of paint. but it sounds like a nice shade for a set of wheels. :cheers:
edit: hehe you just edited your post. i had no idea they make automotive paint. and glad to hear theres no glitter over spray lol i like it allready :thumbup: ..i had glitter in my sheets for weeks even after i washed them! but im gona try it just based on the name sounds hot


----------



## datsun210deluxe (Dec 4, 2008)

I own a Jeep Cherokee as well as a Datsun and I found that they make the exact same colors as in the spray cans but in pints and quats for spray guns, if you ever scratch or chip it you can just pick up a can and be good as new


----------

